# QLD: Wivenhoe 10-12/8, when only snow was missing



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A few weeks ago Wazza [Seadog] suggested a camp out at Wivenhoe early August but as it clashed with the GC social night it was decided to go Tuesday 10th due to Waz diary and sites were booked with Waz to see the dam with new water levels for the first time in 2 years, Jim [Jumaji] said he would tag along to trial his newly acquired P13 and also see BigW for the first time and check out his convention site, and I had a desire to try out a modified box trailer fitted as a camper........ _ the build details in DIY viewtopic.php?f=12&t=41005_.

Forecast was diabolical but decided to go anyway, midnight it was teeming and same at 5am when I got and from 6am to the Fernvale pie shop at 7.20am the wipers were on 75% of the travel time an Waz had just arrived before me but while we had pie and coffee the weather lifted a bit and we got to Wivenhoe and had a 2 hours weather window to set up the camps and in this period Jim also arrived and by 10 we were having a coldie and watching the rain start up again which it then did non stop for 24 hours.









Tuesday arvo it was nice to see StevenM pop in and say g'day with a bottle of Green Ginger for our camp, thanks mate.

My site 43 was below Waz









Despite the overcast the view was great









Although it was breezy and raining Jim decided to give his P13 a try out and also come to grips with a new sounder and found a forkie







Waz and me just stayed under shelter, and early to bed for me to find sleeping under a ply canopy was like sleeping with your head in a kettle drum, what a bloody racket from the rain that lasted much of the night, but was snug warm and dry.

We were up on Wednesday to find the rain had eased but been replaced by the wind, Jim was away early in his rain suit, and Waz later and me last as I tried to adjust a new PFD over my fat gut and think it will be a good buy for someone, I finally left as Jim was returning, and I then merged near Waz in bloody awful conditions, the Swings were punching water over the bows when bugger me if Waz did not start to sing a nursery rhyme near a buoy now called Wazza's Balls ..."think its a forkie dodge", the rod was in a good bend and giving him a real go so in the joggly water I turned to watch and he eventually lifted a good bass in the high 40cms on a scorion 52 only 10m from me, had to be a guess as it exceeded his measuring stick, a great fish which is now making my life a misery as I put up with the utterances comes from his bloody over inflated ego and have to think of him as a bass king :twisted:









We sheltered on the other side of the dam and had a few laughs, and my mobile announced that Brooksie {DiggerOne] had driven up to have a first look at Wivenhoe as well he stayed an hour or so before going back to the GC, and after dark we went to the gas BBQs in the camp kitchen and had some good tucker before a couple of porst and then bed to the blustery winds.

Next morning Thursday it was time to pull out as the lake was just surf at 10am and a red hot pie and coffee at Fernvale on the run home.

Weather was crap, company was the opposite, and looking forward to the September convention all the more now.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Was thinking of you guys as it was pissing down! Glad to hear that you managed to get out and have a fish . I mentioned at the last social get together that my tactics were to follow wazza and it seems to be a good one at this stage . Dave has shared the secret he passed to wazza a while ago and that should help as well . Just got to be on the look out for the fart bubbles !


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

> sleeping under a ply canopy was like sleeping with your head in a kettle drum, what a bloody racket from the rain that lasted much of the night, but was snug warm and dry


Richo!......This made me giggle........I know the feeling (in a drum), but being snug and dry (with spirits) makes it all bearable. All I can say about you guys is.......brave, brave men! LOL......or.................something similar. Did I hear right on the news last night....wettest August day in 100 years! LOL
Much better than being at work though.   
The pic of the dam from under the canopy looks awesome!
Nice bass!
Cheers
Alby


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Great read and pics Richo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcR2AX0AABfXgAAQQOMoMBCAL//e8CAAlQinpNNqPTUaaHqA00ANTRpkak9T1PKaDQyM1EBDatpjx62r8hB41WY7o9ZReXlNV3lk2lmIFm1rxGQ0j8PCQgsum8zsiAgTI0GpvMkKdTlreXjHAKGnrRP88NitAdCXHFwfOP04dVghHdOjo2BhJRfuRtxJjfnGbSNUcEbKDsEtNJfxdyRThQkMR2AX0A==


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishy Wazza
You guys lasted longer than I thought with the crap weather......that ginger wine must of been good.
Hopefully now we'll have good weather for the convention.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Passed you about 6:40am on the Logan Mwy Richo. Certainly weren't the best days to be heading for a camp, but as you said the company was great and the beer was cold, that's all that matters.


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Good spirit to hang in there with all the wind and rain, helps being an awesome location. Its incredible how much the dam has changed with the increase, a lot of water out there.
How good is green ginger to keep warm, although nothing beats Bundy.

Nice bass for Wazza too considering how its been fishing.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Richo i can't believe you let the shoplifter steal a bass from right under you,he told you you had to keep your eye's on him.
Clarkey


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well what can one say , rain and snow and blizzards and Port , makes a nice change mate, pleased the project Trailer worked well except for the kettle drums and no leaks , its a good test anyway mate


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm - so Waz now has an ego problem, eh!!
Oh well - that bass was impressive - and at least you know the camp is waterproof!!!  
Looks excellent Richo......


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

I bet you were watching for those fart bubbles, always a good indicator of where the fish are at. Spared a thought and a chuckle for you and the weather. Glad to see a bass caught. Up there last weekend this month with Roger if you are interested, bit of fishing and bit of spooning :lol:


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Warren i told you not to broadcast the spooning bit !


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

Despite the bad weather I had a top couple of days. To see the expression on Dodges face when I caught the bass was really something - he went as weird as a blue cattle dog on cracker night. Thanks Jim and Dodge for putting up the picture of the bass and thanks to Steve for the green ginger.

p.s. hope I do as well at Wivenhoe in September. ;-)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

a few days camp with Mates ..... regardless of the weather, 
it's far better then Not being there at all. On-ya men. 8)


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Good read Dodge, thanks for sharing, again proves the fishing results are only a part of the whole experience, and not necessarily the most important part.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Seadog said:


> p.s. hope I do as well at Wivenhoe in September. ;-)


Geez Waz, I hope your not peaking too early. ;-)

Great reports fellas, thanks for the laugh...

Cheers


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Wazza thats a cracker of a bass you sure showed that other geezer Richo how it's done,i heard you got a nice yella also,to your partner in crimes dismay.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

clarkey don't encourage Waz mate, he was just starting to wind down again to that place where his brain normally attempts to function.


----------

